# It looks fun



## Wizzydoo

Good evening
Trying to translate “I’d like to have a go myself, it looks fun”. The activity in question is trampolining!
My try: ich selbst möchte gern es versuchen, das sieht aus, als ob es Spaß macht
Feels a bit clumsy? Das soll Spaß machen? But does that make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun, rather than just watching and thinking it for myself?
Thanks in advance for your ideas
Wizzydoo


----------



## JClaudeK

Wizzydoo said:


> ich selbst möchte gern es versuchen, das sieht so aus, als ob es Spaß macht


Ich möchte/ würde es selbst gern versuchen, es sieht aus, als ob es Spaß macht. (_just watching and thinking it for myself_)
Ich möchte/ würde es selbst gern versuchen, es soll Spaß machen. (_I have HEARD that it’s fun_)


----------



## Hutschi

Possible is also (using the same metaphor as in English)

Ich möchte/ würde es/das gern selbst versuchen/machen, _*es sieht nach Spaß aus*_.

Edit -- I add correction to your original (only slight variants to Claude's)

Your try is almost right. Only the sequence is wrong.
I corrected it, using your words:
Ich möchte *es gern selbst *versuchen, das sieht aus, als ob es Spaß macht.

I think it is also better to exchanche "das" and "es":
Ich möchte *das gern* auch/selbst versuchen, *es* sieht aus, als ob es Spaß macht.

(Claude used two times "es" - this is also correct.)

---
A strange German idiom is: "Es klingt nach Spaß". (If someone told you about it, you can say this. If someone showed you it is more "Das sieht nach Spaß aus."


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Possible is also (using the same metaphor as in English): _*es sieht nach Spaß aus*_.


Frage an Muttersprachler:
"Zu meiner Zeit (in Dtl.)" habe ich   nie '_es sieht nach Spaß aus' _gehört***. Kann es  sein, dass diese Kollokation (wie so viele andere!) erst in den letzten Jahren / Jahrzehnten als Lehnübersetzung _('it looks fun')_ aus dem Englischen übernommen wurde?
*** Natürlich kenne ich den Ausdruck "nach etw. aussehen" in Kollokationen wie
(Duden) <_in übertragener Bedeutung_>: das sieht wie Verrat, nach Verrat aus _(scheint Verrat zu sein); <auch unpersönlich>: es sieht nach Gewitter aus (es scheint ein Gewitter zu geben)_
Aber es wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen, diese Wendung auf 'Spaß' anzuwenden.



Hutschi said:


> I corrected it, using your words


So did I (#2)
But _"es sieht aus, als ob es Spaß macht." _is a little bit cumbersome.
You could also say: Ich möchte das gern selbst versuchen, *es scheint Spaß zu machen*. (_just watching and thinking it for myself _*and *_I have HEARD that it’s fun. -_ somebody else could have said this to you.)


----------



## Hutschi

"Es scheint Spaß zu machen" klingt sehr gut.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> You could also say: Ich möchte das gern selbst versuchen, *es scheint Spaß zu machen*. (_just watching and thinking it for myself _*and *_I have HEARD that it’s fun. -_ somebody else could have said this to you.)


It doesn't quite fit:

_It looks fun_ means that after watching the activity you reckon that you would probably enjoy doing it yourself.
_Es scheint Spaß zu machen_ means you have noticed (from their facial expression or whatever) that other people generally enjoy doing it.


----------



## Frieder

Wizzydoo said:


> “I’d like to have a go myself, it looks fun”



Lass mich auch mal (probieren), das macht bestimmt Spaß.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Lass mich auch mal (probieren), das macht bestimmt Spaß.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> It doesn't quite fit:
> 
> _It looks fun_ means that after watching the activity you reckon that you would probably enjoy doing it yourself.
> _Es scheint Spaß zu machen_ means you have noticed (from their facial expression or whatever) that other people generally enjoy doing it.


Was soll da nicht passen?


----------



## berndf

Es sind einfach unterschiedliche Dinge, eine Aktivität als solche zu beobachten oder die emotionale Reaktion anderer zu beobachten.

Beides kann einen zur selben Schlussfolgerungen führen, nämlich es selbst versuchen zu wollen. Es sind aber dennoch unterschiedliche Dinge.

Frieders Vorschlag (_das macht bestimmt Spaß_) drückt das besser aus.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _It looks fun_ means that after watching the activity you reckon that you would probably enjoy doing it yourself.


Für mich kann "es scheint Spaß zu machen" genau dasselbe (meine eigenen Eindrücke) ausdrücken! Ich verstehe gar nicht, was Du meinst. 


berndf said:


> Es sind einfach unterschiedliche Dinge, eine Aktivität als solche zu beobachten oder die emotionale Reaktion anderer zu beobachten.


Vollkommen einverstanden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Lass mich auch mal (probieren)


bedeutet, dass du neben dem Trampolin stehst, und darauf wartest, dass es frei wird (der/diejenige, der/die gerade am Springen ist,  muss dir Platz machen).



Wizzydoo said:


> “I’d like to have a go myself, it looks fun”.


Das kann man auch sagen, wenn man (weit weg von jedwedem Trampolin) mit jemandem ganz allgemein über Trampolinspringen diskutiert.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich kann "es scheint Spaß zu machen" genau dasselbe (meine eigenen Eindrücke) ausdrücken! Ich verstehe gar nicht, was Du meinst.


Ja, aber eben deine eigenen Eindrücke von den emotionalen Reaktionen oder von den Erzählungen anderer (indirekt) und nicht von der Aktivität als solcher (direkt).


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Beides kann einen zur selben Schlussfolgerungen führen, nämlich es selbst versuchen zu wollen. Es sind aber dennoch unterschiedliche Dinge.


Das ist für mich Haarspalterei, tut mir leid.
es sieht aus, als ob es Spaß macht = es scheint Spaß zu machen (wenigsten für mich).



berndf said:


> Frieders Vorschlag (_das macht bestimmt Spaß_)


----------



## berndf

Ok, dann stell Dir mal folgende Situation vor: Du liebst Tanzen und beobachtest eine Gruppe von Leuten, die es hassen (und du weißt das) und die dazu gezwungen werden einen Tanz einzustudieren und mit entnervter Miene mitmachen. Dir selbst gefällt der Tanz aber und du bekommst Lust es auch zu probieren. Würdest du dann _es scheint Spaß zu machen_ sagen? Ich ganz sicher nicht und wenn ich diesen Kommentar von jemandem anderen hören würde, dann würde ich ihn als sarkastisch verstehen (d.h. gemeint wäre das Gegenteil).


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> dann stell Dir mal folgende Situation vor


Ok, in diesem (konstruierten) Fall würde _"es scheint Spaß zu machen" _nicht passen. Tout ça pour ça ?!


----------



## berndf

Na ja, so fangen Missverständnisse an, wenn man semantische Unterschiede pragmatisch zukleistert; insbesondere, wenn es um Übersetzungen geht, wo kleine Ungenauigkeiten sich akkumulieren können.

Ich würde zumindest nie _it looks fun_ und _it seems to be fun _austauschbar benutzen. Und ich finde das sollte auch in der Übersetzung auch zum Ausdruck kommen.

Im Übrigen hat der OP explizit gebeten, eine Übersetzung zu finden, die *nicht* indirekt ist. Die semantische Unterscheidung scheint für ihn intuitiv wichtig zu sein und für mich ist sie es auch.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich würde zumindest nie _it looks fun_ und _it seems to be fun _austauschbar benutzen.


Du vielleicht.

to look = to appear or seem
_He looked *(like)* a friendly sort of person._

look vs look like


No comment.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Ok, in diesem (konstruierten) Fall würde _"es scheint Spaß zu machen" _nicht passen.


P.S. "it looks fun" übrigens auch nicht ....


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> P.S. "it looks fun" übrigens auch nicht ....


Doch natürlich. Ich glaube Du verstehst den die Bedeutung tatsächlich nicht so ganz. In dem Satz geht es explizit *nicht* darum, wieviel Spass es irgendwelchen Leuten bereits *macht*, sondern *ausschließlich* darum, was du glaubst, wieviel Spass es dir selbst *machen* *würde*. Das hat der OP hier versucht zu erklären:


Wizzydoo said:


> But does that make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun, rather than just watching and thinking it for myself?


Das ist genau das, was ich dir mit meinem "konstruierten" Beispiel versucht habe, plastisch zu machen. _It looks fun_ würde hier nämlich passen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke:

Es scheint Spaß zu machen. = ich sehe, dass es den anderen Spaß macht, und ich denke, es wird auch mir Spaß machen.

Es hängt natürlich vom Kontex ab und davon, ob ich nicht denke: "Euch scheint so ein Murks auch noch Spaß zu machen."
"Das soll Spaß machen?" hat genau so eine Bedeutung. "Euch macht das vielleicht Spaß, wie ja zu sehen ist. Mir aber nicht." I assume the question mark belongs to the Text in #1 and not to metatext.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ok, dann stell Dir mal folgende Situation vor: Du liebst Tanzen und beobachtest eine Gruppe von Leuten, die es hassen (und du weißt das) und die dazu gezwungen werden einen Tanz einzustudieren und mit entnervter Miene mitmachen. *Dir selbst gefällt der Tanz aber * und du bekommst Lust es auch zu probieren. Würdest du dann _es scheint Spaß zu machen_ sagen? Ich ganz sicher nicht


Ich auch nicht, aber ganz gewiss auch nicht "it looks fun", das wäre absurd in dieser Situation.

Normal wäre hier: "Mir würde   dieser Tanz  Spaß machen, der ist doch *toll*. (Was haben diese Leute bloß?)" / This dance looks *great*, I like it.

Dein Beispiel hinkt gewaltig.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke:
> Es scheint Spaß zu machen. = ich sehe, dass es den anderen Spaß macht, und ich denke, es wird auch mir Spaß machen.


Warum denn unbedingt die anderen ins Spiel bringen?

Auch wenn ich eine ganze Menge Leute sehen würde, die begeistert Trampolin springen, ich selbst aber  Angst davor hätte, würde ich nicht sagen "Das scheint Spaß zu machen. / It looks fun."
Als nicht interessierter Beobachter würde ich höchstens  sagen " Das cheint *ihnen* Spaß zu machen. (Wie kann man nur ....!?)"

Aber:
Diese *Aktivität *(Tanzen, Trampolin) gefällt mir, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie mir Spaß machen würde. (> "Das scheint Spaß zu machen.") Ich möchte es mal probieren, dann wird sich herausstellen, ob das wirklich etwas für mich ist oder nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

@berndf


Wizzydoo said:


> Das soll Spaß machen? But does that make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun, rather than just watching and thinking it for myself?


Wizzidoos *"HEARD* it was fun", das Du in #20 angeführt hast, bezieht sich auf 'Das soll Spaß machen', nicht auf 'it looks fun'!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> @berndf
> 
> Wizzidoos *"HEARD* it was fun", das Du in #20 angeführt hast, bezieht sich auf 'Das soll Spaß machen', nicht auf 'it looks fun'!


Eben. Es beschreibt, was_ it looks fun _nicht bedeutet. Nach _rather_ kommt das was eine korrekte Übersetzung aussagen soll.



JClaudeK said:


> Dein Beispiel hinkt gewaltig.


Hast schon recht. Das Beispiel ist übertrieben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wizzydoo said:


> My try: ich selbst möchte gern es versuchen, das sieht aus, als ob es Spaß macht
> Feels a bit clumsy? Das soll Spaß machen? But does *that* make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun, rather than just watching and thinking it for myself?
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eben. Es beschreibt, was_ it looks fun _nicht bedeutet. Nach _rather_ kommt das was eine korrekte Übersetzung aussagen soll.
Click to expand...

Glaubst Du das allen Ernstes? _Ich _nicht! Siehe #2

Hoffen wir, dass sich Wizzydoo noch einmal meldet .....


----------



## berndf

_Das soll Spaß machen? But does that make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun_
= Wenn es dass hieße, wäre die Übersetzung falsch.
_
rather than just watching and thinking it for myself_
= Gemeint war das.

PS: Nur um sicher zu gehen: Du weißt, dass _rather than (an)statt_ bedeutet?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> PS: Nur um sicher zu gehen: Du weißt, dass _rather than (an)statt_ bedeutet?


Tu m'insultes, là ! J'ai  parfaitement compris, ainsi que tout  le reste. 


berndf said:


> _Das soll Spaß machen? But does that make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun_
> = Wenn es dass hieße, wäre die Übersetzung falsch.


Bitte nicht immer alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen! Nur die Interpunktion ist "falsch" (weil das Ganze nicht voll ausgeschrieben wurde), gemeint ist (das ist für mich selbstverständlich):
"(Ich  würde es gern selbst versuchen), _das soll Spaß (nämlich) machen." *But* does *that* make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun.
_


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Warum denn unbedingt die anderen ins Spiel bringen?
> 
> Auch wenn ich eine ganze Menge Leute sehen würde, die begeistert Trampolin springen, ich selbst aber  Angst davor hätte, würde ich nicht sagen "Das scheint Spaß zu machen. / It looks fun."
> Als nicht interessierter Beobachter würde ich höchstens  sagen " Das scheint *ihnen* Spaß zu machen. (Wie kann man nur ....!?)"
> 
> Aber:
> Diese *Aktivität *(Tanzen, Trampolin) gefällt mir, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie mir Spaß machen würde. (> "Das scheint Spaß zu machen.") Ich möchte es mal probieren, dann wird sich herausstellen, ob das wirklich etwas für mich ist oder nicht.



_Als nicht interessierter Beobachter würde ich höchstens  sagen " Das scheint *ihnen* Spaß zu machen. (Wie kann man nur ....!?)"_

Aber ich habe nicht "_Das scheint *ihnen* Spaß zu machen._" geschrieben. (edit: "ihnen" -> whole sentence.)

Ich schrieb:

_Es scheint Spaß zu machen. = ich sehe, dass es den anderen Spaß macht, und ich denke, es wird auch mir Spaß machen._

Mit "ihnen" ist es distanziert.
Ohne "ihnen" ist es eine Beobachtung mit leichtem Zweifel aber großer Sicherheit. Wenn ich weiter nichts sage und kein anderer Kontext da ist, sehe ich es positiv.
----

 "Das soll Spaß machen?" bedeutet  dagegen tatsächlich, dass ich ganz deutlich ein nichtinteressierter Zuschauer mit starken Zweifeln oder mit Ablehnung bin.

"Das soll Spaß machen!" Jemand anderes will mich überzeugen, dass es Spaß macht, weil er gehört hat, dass es Spaß macht. Oder ich ordne an: "Das soll Spaß machen!" - Diese Bedeutung wäre absurd.
"Das soll Spaß machen." Eine Art indirekte Rede: Jemand hat mir gesagt, dass es Spaß macht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Das soll Spaß machen?" bedeutet dagegen tatsächlich, dass ich ganz deutlich ein nichtinteressierter Zuschauer mit starken Zweifeln oder mit Ablehnung bin.
> "Das soll Spaß machen." Eine Art indirekte Rede: Jemand hat mir gesagt, dass es Spaß macht.


Ganz Deiner Meinung (siehe #29).


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> _Das soll Spaß machen? But does that make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun_
> ...


Das ist eine weitere Bedeutung. Sie gilt hauptsächlich, wenn ich es nicht sehe.
This is a second meaning, when I do not see it myself.
Somebody tells me that it is fun (dass es Spaß macht).
I tell him or her my doubts: "_Das soll Spaß machen?"_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> gemeint ist (das ist für mich selbstverständlich):
> "(Ich würde es gern selbst versuchen), _das soll Spaß (nämlich) machen." *But* does *that* make it sound as if I have HEARD that it’s fun._


Genau.

Fehlt noch: (Und wenn es das tatsächlich hieße, wäre meine Übersetzung falsch.)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Fehlt noch: ...





JClaudeK said:


> P.S. "it looks fun" übrigens auch nicht ....
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doch natürlich.
> [....]
> Hast schon recht. Das Beispiel ist übertrieben.
Click to expand...


Fehlt noch: Das war ein Irrtum meinerseits.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frage "Das soll_ (Behauptung)_ ?" drückt in vielen Fällen generell entweder Zweifel oder Neugier aus oder beides.
The question form indicates either doubts or curiousity - or both. You can have seen it or you can have heared it.

Das soll Spaß machen?
Das soll funktionieren?
Das soll klappen?
Das soll schon morgen sein?
Das soll Mist sein?
Das soll richtig sein?

If you say it to a third person, it is rather neutral.
If you say it to the one who is doing it, it may be offending, but it depends on how you say it and on the situation. If in doubt, I would not use it this way. It is a small difference in sound between indicating doubts or curiousity here.

PS: In some cases it may be derived from reported speech.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Fehlt noch: Das war ein Irrtum meinerseits.


Ja, es war tatsächlich ein Irrtum deinerseits.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Bitte nicht immer alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen!


Schon wieder! So kann man alles verdrehen.
Oder hast Du  wieder Probleme mit Deinem I-Phone und hast die Übersicht verloren?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Schon wieder! So kann man alles verdrehen.
> Oder hast Du  wieder Probleme mit Deinem I-Phone und hast die Übersicht verloren?


Fass dich mal an die eigene Nase, was du in #33 gemacht hast. Ein  macht das nicht besser. Im übrigen bin ich ein Apple-Hasser und würde mir nie ein iPhone kaufen.

Anyway, die Nachfrage des OP ist recht eindeutig und #27 gibt sie korrekt wieder und da gibt es auch nichts zu interpretieren. Das war mein letztes Post zu dem Thema.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Streitpunkt: Ich gebe zu, dass mein Beispiel den Unterschied überreizt. Darüber brauchen wir uns nicht mehr zu streiten. Wir hatten uns hier bereits geeinigt:


berndf said:


> Es sind einfach unterschiedliche Dinge, eine Aktivität als solche zu beobachten oder die emotionale Reaktion anderer zu beobachten.


Und du hast das für Haarspalterei gehalten. In meinem Sprachgefühl ist der Unterschied halt sehr augenfällig, fast so augenfällig wie der Unterschied zwischen den Sätzen
_Es scheint, Trump sei der größte President überhaupt._​und
_Es scheint, Trump sei für seine Anhänger der größte President überhaupt._​Und jede Übersetzung von _it looks fun_, die eher in Richtung _it looks they are having fun doing it _geht, kommt mir unpassend vor. Und alle Vorschläge außer Frieders gehen nach meinem Sprachgefühl in diese Richtung.

Vielleicht beantworten das ja auch deine Frage hier:


JClaudeK said:


> Frage an Muttersprachler:
> "Zu meiner Zeit (in Dtl.)" habe ich nie '_es sieht nach Spaß aus' _gehört***. Kann es sein, dass diese Kollokation (wie so viele andere!) erst in den letzten Jahren / Jahrzehnten als Lehnübersetzung _('it looks fun')_ aus dem Englischen übernommen wurde?
> *** Natürlich kenne ich den Ausdruck "nach etw. aussehen" in Kollokationen wie
> (Duden) <_in übertragener Bedeutung_>: das sieht wie Verrat, nach Verrat aus _(scheint Verrat zu sein); <auch unpersönlich>: es sieht nach Gewitter aus (es scheint ein Gewitter zu geben)_
> Aber es wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen, diese Wendung auf 'Spaß' anzuwenden.


_Es sieht nach Spaß_ _aus_ füllt tatsächlich eine Lücke in den üblichen Ausdrucksweisen im Deutschen und ist darum eine Bereicherung.


----------



## Hutschi

Kurze Zusammenfassung des Diskussionsstandes, soweit ich es sehe, mit leichten Erweiterungen:

1. Es hängt vom Kontext ab, es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich davon gehört habe oder ob ich es sehe.
2. Im Schriftlichen sieht man nichts, sondern man kann es sich nur vorstellen.
3. (#6, Bernd) _Es scheint Spaß zu machen_ means you have noticed (from their facial expression or whatever) that other people generally enjoy doing it.
4. Wenn es allen anderen Spaß macht und kein anderer Kontext vorliegt, schließt es ein, dass ich denke, es wird auch mir Spaß machen. (Das liegt u.a. an den Spiegelneuronen)
5. Kontext kann dazu führen, dass das nicht eintrifft. Ein solcher distanzierender Kontext ist z.B. _Es scheint *denen* Spaß zu machen. (Zusatz: anderer Kontext, der es hemmt: Ich habe schlechte Laune und denen scheint es Spaß zu machen.)
6. _Satzzeichen können die Bedeutung stark beeinflussen. Fragezeichen in rhetorischen Fragen zeigt starke Zweifel oder aber Neugier an.
7. Eine Ableitung von indirekter Rede oder indirekte Rede ist möglich.
8. Ohne klaren Kontext gibt es Konfusion. In "normalen" Situationen ist er aber da.
9. Man kann es auf verschiedene Weise ausdrücken/übersetzen. Verschiedene Übersetzungen passen unterschiedlich gut zum Kontext.

Mir persönlich erscheint (nach Diskussion) die Wendung: "Es scheint Spaß zu machen" (Claude) im Kontext, wenn ich es beobachte oder eine genaue Schilderung gehört habe, gut zu passen. Ebenso "Das macht bestimmt Spaß." (Frieder) - Beide sind sehr ähnlich und im gegebenen Kontext austauschbar. Beide drücken aus, dass ich es nicht wirklich genau weiß, aber stark vermute, dass es stimmt und wahrscheinlich auch für mich zutrifft.

_Crossposted with Bernd's summary in #37_


----------

